# Wie kann ich ein banner erstellen



## cctnt (29. März 2002)

Ich habe eine frage
wie erstelle ich mit photoshop ein banner


----------



## Xenius (29. März 2002)

Ehm, eigentlich weis ich jetzt garnich so wirklich  was ich darauf antworten soll, du musst nur ein neues Bild machen, was 468x60px (Standardbannergröße) ist und dann einfach das drauf machen was auf dein Banner soll (mit Image Ready Animationen, oder eben nur statisch, oder sonst wie), anschließend über Datei -> Für Web speichern abspeichern und fertig.


----------



## messias (30. März 2002)

*....*

Hi all!
Ich werde nun auch etwas mal zu dieser etwas bloed formulierten frage schreiben.
Den ersten wichtigen Punkt hat Xenius schon genannt: Die Größe des Banners. Wenn du die Größe hast (xenius hat ja standard groeße schon erwaehnt) , dann kommt es darauf an wofuer du diesen banner brauchst. soll es ein werbebanner sein? was soll auf diesem Banner vermittelt werden? welche Leute soll es ansprechen? in welchem Bereich soll er verwendet werden (online gaming etc.)
Wenn du auch dies geklaert hast, dann kommt es zur Aufgabe deine Ideen aufs "papier" zu bringen... hapert es jedoch schon bei den ideen, dann schau dir einfach mal ein paar banner an und  vielleicht helfen die dir ideen zu bekommen  ( anschaun nicht rippen ) ... 
Vielleicht hats dir etwas geholfen... 
bei fragen einfach pm 
gruß


----------



## freekazoid (30. März 2002)

heyhoi zusammen

was zum??? soll ich diese frage ernst nehmen 'wie erstelle ich einen banner?' also bitte 
im photoshop forum fragen wie man nen banner erstellt...

ich will jetzt mal nich so sein und sag trotzdem was halbwegs intelligentes.
>
also nen banner erstellst du wirklich gaaanz einfach indem du ein blatt papier nimmst, einen bleistift in die finger und dann was zeichnest und die daraus entstandenen ideen in nem digitalen umfeld wiedergibst. (kleiner tipp: photoshop)


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

> was zum??? soll ich diese frage ernst nehmen 'wie erstelle ich einen banner?' also bitte



naja, dachte ich auch erst, was heisst erst?  jetzt immernoch *g* vielleicht hat sich cctnt aber auch nur falsch ausgedrückt, kann ja sein das er/sie wissen möchte wie man ein banner animiert oder so, also cctnt wär nich schlecht wenn du dein Problem nochma was genauer Beschreiben könntest


----------



## messias (30. März 2002)

*hm...*

//offtopic

hm... ich weiß ja nich... die frage klingt schon bissel komisch, aber naja, vielleicht will er/sie es ja wirklich wissen...


----------



## cctnt (30. März 2002)

schaut euch mal die site
http://www.dbzthestory.4xt.de an
das meinte ich wie erstelle ich ein banner


----------



## subzero (30. März 2002)

tschuldigung....aber ich finde diese frage etwas bescheiden...... weil das einzige was man sagen kann is ..die pixel größe...und das man den füllen sollte...mehr könnte ich dadrauf nich antworten!


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

ehm, kann mich da s.u.b.z.e.r.o nur anschließen  
wo liegt denn da dein genaues Problem? Also das Banner ist 965x213px groß, und mh, naja dann son paar ******    Anime Bilder reingeklatscht und das wars eigentlich auch, dann über alles noch den Mosaik Filter (wenn das Absicht war das des so unscharf iss *g*) und fertig...


----------



## cctnt (30. März 2002)

Ok danke ich probiers mal und wenn ich nicht
weiterweis meld ich mich nochmal
cu


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

Das wird wohl das beste sein  kannst uns dann ja später mal dein Ergebnis posten


----------



## cctnt (30. März 2002)

eine frage hät ich aber noch
wie funktioniert das, das die bilder auch leicht übermalt sind mit der farbe
wie z.b. bei dem ersten banner wo drinne steht DBZ: The Story


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

Das kannst du auf mehrere Arten bewerkstelligen, einmal über die verschiedenen Modi, wie Ineinanderkopieren, Multiplizieren, Farbig abwedeln, usw.. (einfach mal ausprobieren ) oder über die Deckkraft der Ebene/n.


----------



## cctnt (30. März 2002)

ich glaub ich weis schon wie du meinst
auf einer ebene die bilder und auf einer anderen die farben 
hab ich das richtig verstanden


----------



## TheVirus (30. März 2002)

Es gibt einen versteckten Button auf dem steht "Coole Banner erstellen". Du musst nur ein wenig in der Registry rumfrickeln, dann alle 3 maustasten in PS gleichzeitig drücken dabei 100 mal die kombination "ABRA KADABRA" eintippen. Und Voila..


----------



## Xenius (30. März 2002)

> Es gibt einen versteckten Button auf dem steht "Coole Banner erstellen". Du musst nur ein wenig in der Registry rumfrickeln, dann alle 3 maustasten in PS gleichzeitig drücken dabei 100 mal die kombination "ABRA KADABRA" eintippen. Und Voila..



*such*     

@cctnt

ja so z.B., oder schaumal ein paar Topics hier drunta, unter Gesamtfarben


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (30. September 2007)

wie meint ihr das mit bilder draufklatschen.ich weis nähmlich nicht wie ich die bilder in das bold einfügen soll


----------



## ph0en1xs (30. September 2007)

TheVirus hat gesagt.:


> Es gibt einen versteckten Button auf dem steht "Coole Banner erstellen". Du musst nur ein wenig in der Registry rumfrickeln, dann alle 3 maustasten in PS gleichzeitig drücken dabei 100 mal die kombination "ABRA KADABRA" eintippen. Und Voila..



Das war jetzt daneben.....
Beantworte seine Frage 


cctnt hat gesagt.:


> eine frage hät ich aber noch
> wie funktioniert das, das die bilder auch leicht übermalt sind mit der farbe
> wie z.b. bei dem ersten banner wo drinne steht DBZ: The Story


oder lass den Post


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. September 2007)

Ich denke, dass die Frage nach all den Jahren beantwortet wurde. 

Kazekage Gaara, ich würde dich bitten etwas konsequenter auf die Netiquette zu achten (insb. Groß- u. Kleinschreibung) - und beim nächsten mal auch gleich wie alt der Thread ist. Vielen Dank. 

Wenn du ein Bild in eine neue Arbeitsfläche einfügen möchtest, musst du dieses nur in Photoshop öffnen, das Verschiebenwerkzeug anwählen und per Drag&Drop in das andere Fenster ziehen.

Falls du noch spezifische Fragen hast, würde ich dich bitten einen neuen Thread zu erstellen. So behalten wir den Überblick. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

